# Micro-SD capacity on RPi2



## balanga (Dec 24, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is a limit on the size of Micro-SD cards on a Raspberry Pi 2?

Should I expect to be able to use 64GB cards?


----------



## Birdy (Dec 24, 2017)

RPi SD cards

EDIT: see also here


----------



## balanga (Dec 24, 2017)

Birdy said:


> RPi SD cards
> 
> EDIT: see also here



I guess I couldn't find a more informed answer ...

Now I need to work out what sort SD cards I have...


----------



## balanga (Dec 26, 2017)

So how do I figure out the Manufacturer or Part No?


----------

